# Croatia - ASCI Out of season



## Braveheart (May 22, 2018)

I'm looking at going to Croatia, and beacause of the no wildcamping law. I was wondering about getting an ASCI card.
Do you get discounts all the year around or is it just for off season?
If it is only for off season; does anyone know the dates?


----------



## vanmandan (May 22, 2018)

Katherine & James were there last winter....dont think the had any problems wilding out of season.
might want to check out their blog....will have to scroll back a bit.
they've been to Greece & Crete since then.

Clune Gap Years | A journal and reflections of our motorhome travels


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 22, 2018)

We do have an ACSI card but did not use it very often in Croatia. It is not expensive, so we reckon it is worth carrying.  

We found a few sites in Croatia that were cheaper for three days plus than the ACSI rate. If you only want to stop a night or two at each site, it’s worth having it. You can look on the ACSI website, I think, and see how many campsites have a special rate for it. We did wild a few times but very much out of season. But I have heard of people being fined a significant amount recently. There are also a few aires.

We also used the usual apps for finding spots and reviews of sites. Some sites were shut when their web sites said they were open, so have a plan B. 

Sites need to be booked in high season right through to October as Croatia is so popular. Croatia is very popular with the Germans. But particularly around Istria where we saw miles upon miles of stored Caravans and at least half of them had German plates. Also in season there were a lot of nudist campsites … Should you be interested!

Take a look at our sleep spots page.

When you have paid for the ACEI card you can download their app. This as well, as the book, will give the dates and the prices for each of the campsites.  The app allows you to filter dates. Dates do vary by site.


----------



## Skar (May 23, 2018)

I found ours useful in Croatia but I doubt anywhere will accept it in July and August, other months are ok but the Croatians play a bit fast and loose on the rules so many of the better pitches are not available unless you pay a supplement.


----------



## rockape (May 23, 2018)

Definitely No wilding at your cost, Austrian couple fined on the spot euro 3000 on (£120).two weeks ago . I've just spent 4 weeks there and didn't see any wilders,  although risked it on three occasions.
Left Croatia two days ago and glad to be in Italy.
Stayed last night at Treviso next to the football stadium on an Aires with water and dump ,free, ten minutes walk into the old town.
Lovely.
Staying at Arsie (true) in the Dolomites and then onwards to lake Garda.


----------



## barge1914 (May 24, 2018)

*Fast and loose*



Skar said:


> I found ours useful in Croatia but I doubt anywhere will accept it in July and August, other months are ok but the Croatians play a bit fast and loose on the rules so many of the better pitches are not available unless you pay a supplement.



They also add on things like a ‘booking fee’ and tourist tax, so as often as not you’ll end up paying more than the ACSI rate. It’s a good idea to ask up front what they are going to charge. In the low season many sites charge the same or even less than the ACSI rate, especially if you don’t need electricity, although now as we are moving into the Middle season ACSI can be more beneficial. Annoyingly the ACSI app does not tell you what their rate for each site is, only the typical standard prices. It does however give reviews which are very useful. To see the discount price you need the book.


----------



## RichardP (May 25, 2018)

We used our card quite a lot September October last year. Had some lovely sites with excellent facilities which cost no more than some very basic dirty ones. Belvedere near Trogir was lovely with a boat taxi into Trogir old town and ferry from there to Split.
We rarely got the quoted ACSI rate what with tourist tax and other extraneous charges though


----------



## torwood (May 25, 2018)

In Croatia also look for Autokamps we found some really good stops.


----------



## TisOnlyMe (May 25, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about the law tbh. My mother lives on the Korcula peninsular. People do it all the time. If your in cities or large towns, just ask the locals and they are usually fine, but occassionally might get some trouble (but i seriously doubt it).

In the sticks, can't see you would have any problems at all unless you were parked up for a week or more. Overnighting not a problem. Also loads of great sites over there and pretty cheap.

Try a google search of blogs of people going over there to. Might have info.

Did some touring on a touring bicycle over there 8 years back on my own for 3 weeks and camped where I got knackered, or got BB some nights. Sometimes on private land, which I asked for, sometimes in middle of nowhere and sometimes in camp sites. Only a little popup tent but never had any trouble.


----------

